# Proof surges are false and misleading.



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I'm sitting at home about 10 miles from Fleming Island when it comes up the biggest surge I've seen in months I turn the app on and leave it on till the surge completely disappears which is 15 minutes later not one ping I look and there's hardly any cars in the area so someone explain this to me. To me this is proof surges are not accurate and meant to be manipulative.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't chase surges anymore. However once in a while I surprisingly get paid for a surge that did not show up at the time I received the ride.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

One more thing. Since I joined this forum, and read so many complaints, I have been watching the rider app more closely. This just happened a few nights ago. First there were five drivers around me, then it dropped down to one driver, then it jumped up to eight drivers. All of this was within 30 seconds! Which screen was the accurate one? I have no idea.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

The biggest surge killer was showing the price up front , people didn't understand what 5x meant so they would just say okay but when the normally $20 ride is now $100 they just don't order their uber and keep checking until the price goes down . When I got to big events I usually wait a bit before leaving the venue and when I leave the venue I'll walk a few blocks and then order a ride for a cheaper price . People are realizing that they can wait a few minutes or walk a few blocks to get lower pricing


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> The biggest surge killer was showing the price up front , people didn't understand what 5x meant so they would just say okay but when the normally $20 ride is now $100 they just don't order their uber and keep checking until the price goes down . When I got to big events I usually wait a bit before leaving the venue and when I leave the venue I'll walk a few blocks and then order a ride for a cheaper price . People are realizing that they can wait a few minutes or walk a few blocks to get lower pricing


The pax has gotten more savy but they still know rideshare is cheaper than a taxi and faster/more comfortable than public transportation.


----------



## Pete Moran (Aug 24, 2017)

I always go into a surge area but, i have never gotten one. Usually it disappears within minutes. I just ignore them, maybe it is ubers way to makeup these hotspots to get people to go online or just to that part of the area.

Then again maybe people just wait until the surges go away.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Pete Moran said:


> I always go into a surge area but, i have never gotten one. Usually it disappears within minutes. I just ignore them, maybe it is ubers way to makeup these hotspots to get people to go online or just to that part of the area.
> 
> Then again maybe people just wait until the surges go away.


Saw a surge today! Checked the rider app and verified only one other driver. I was all set to make some money! Walked out to my car to get started. Within 20 seconds there are now seven other drivers! The imaginary surge vanished like a puff of smoke. LOL


----------



## jaaadee (Oct 12, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I don't chase surges anymore. However once in a while I surprisingly get paid for a surge that did not show up at the time I received the ride.


They


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

How do you not realize you need a rider to make money in a surge zone? Uber doesn't just generate riders... if customers see it'll cost $70 for their trip, damned sure they're waiting 5 minutes to only pay $20. The only time surges really work are huge events or when people are in an absolute hurry.

The surge only indicates *potential *demand - people thinking about a ride.


----------



## uberpaxi (Nov 9, 2018)

CvilleUber said:


> How do you not realize you need a rider to make money in a surge zone? Uber doesn't just generate riders... if customers see it'll cost $70 for their trip, damned sure they're waiting 5 minutes to only pay $20. The only time surges really work are huge events or when people are in an absolute hurry.
> 
> The surge only indicates *potential *demand - people thinking about a ride.


high demand that seemingly goes to zero when you go closer to one. I dont buy it. What is to stop uber from making a surge cloud appear to drivers where they anticipate high demand (they have your gps, so they make it fade as you get closer) just to get more drivers, their integrity? HAH! As you inch closer the cloud magically disappears or maybe you get 1.00$ extra. I also believe they still transmit your gps data while offline. Try it out some day or watch the videos on youtube, fake surges are 100% real. fake demand to move more drivers to another area. Simple to program. Surge these days is a fake carrot, I do not ride to them anymore.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> biggest surge I've seen in months


I look your surge pic and I don't see a blue circled triangle representing you being online.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm convinced for the most part Uber uses the surge to try and spread drivers out to allow for quicker pick-up times in less popular areas. As soon as a driver gets in the area the surge magically vanishes and then a request comes through.

Yes at popular times and events the surge is legit. But for most part in my opinion it is driver manipulation. I don't chase the surge. I stay in my known proven spots and am happy with what I get.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Surges are both real and fake... they are mostly worthless except during events AND for non-savvy pax who simply don't know the ropes. I wish all drivers were savvy enough to stay out of or only on the periphery of surge areas. By driving to a surge area, rookie drivers are ensuring the surge will end. So PLEASE leave them alone. If you go there you are ruining it for everyone! Hang around the periphery and you may get lucky. I got a 4.3 the other day by waiting and even turned down 2 other rides ( over 8 min away and out of surge), and then I drove only 3 min to pickup a 4.3 going 3.5 miles. KaChing$$. One thing I miss from the old app is it showed me where the pickup is. Now, it only gives me the minutes away, presumably to trick us into thinking the request comes from the surge area.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

CvilleUber said:


> How do you not realize you need a rider to make money in a surge zone? Uber doesn't just generate riders... if customers see it'll cost $70 for their trip, damned sure they're waiting 5 minutes to only pay $20. The only time surges really work are huge events or when people are in an absolute hurry.
> 
> The surge only indicates *potential *demand - people thinking about a ride.


I presume you are associated with Uber's online shrill factory.

This storyline has been fed to riders while the surge pricing profits are being gathered by Uber. Uber support always says the same thing "well people are waiting for the surge to die down". B.S.

The airport runs in the morning that I used to make money off of have all but dried up in terms of surge. At 3am in downtown I cannot assume there are a lot of drivers and it cannot be assumed that people are going to wait around for the best price at 3am to get to a flight that they cannot miss. The person headed to class at university. They need to be there at a certain time. The person who has a medical appointment needs to be there at a certain time. The person who has a court hearing has to be there at a certain time. The person who has to work has to be there at a certain time. The person who has a date has to be there at a certain time.

The list goes on and on. It is complete BS to say that with surge drivers aren't getting the surge because people are waiting for the surge to go down. This may be the case on a Friday night when the Millenials are headed to the bars but is not the norm outside of that. Think about it. Uber must have a class called Lying to Drivers 101 for every employee from its IT engineers to its Tagalog-speaking customer phone answering service in Manila.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Was on my way home last night from doing what ants do and drove through a $7.50 surge area but of course didn't get a pax. Once I was close to exiting the cloud, the could vanished, of course. $7.50 still stuck with me, though, and about 5 miles later I got a ping. Took it and since it was just a minimum fare ride, the surge helped.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Only move to a surge area if you are close.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Chasing surges is like chasing rainbows, they look pretty but you'll never catch one.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

79 degrees is all I'm looking at..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Telsa34 said:


> I'm sitting at home about 10 miles from Fleming Island when it comes up the biggest surge I've seen in months I turn the app on and leave it on till the surge completely disappears which is 15 minutes later not one ping I look and there's hardly any cars in the area so someone explain this to me. To me this is proof surges are not accurate and meant to be manipulative.
> 
> View attachment 149290
> View attachment 149291


Yeah, I don't believe most of the surges I see anymore. I got 1 yesterday and a lift Prime Time and the maps weren't even showing any surges.

Then, I get lucky every now and then and end a ride EXACTLY in a surge area and get nothing.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok guys....please take note....

Unless Uber has changed the algo....

The surge is caused initially by....

The ratio of the number of rider apps open...

Unsure if thats open or requested....

To the number of Uber drivers online...

At any given time....

As I recall the algo figures in the historical...

To arrive at the final surge....

Butt...with Ubers history....

And programmers gone amuck....

I guess any result is possible....8>O

Rakos


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

There is one way to catch a surge...

#demonemethod


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

If there are 2 drivers and 5 people at Walmart open the app, BOOM! surge.

Surge and 'You are in a Busy Area' means that I will soon be seeing some Lyft pings.


----------

